
Ask HN: When to Incorporate for a SaSs Business? - blader_johny
I have set up Stripe to collect payments for my web app using my personal account. Taxes aside, when should I go set up my company and a corporate bank account?
======
saluki
You should probably setup a business checking account to deposit your stripe
payments in and pay expenses out of.

If you are in the US running your SaaS as a sole proprietorship (get an EIN
number from IRS) is ok till your idea is proven and you have a consistent MRR
showing continued growth.

Then it's probably time for an LLC consult with an accountant and attorney
though before setting anything up.

I wouldn't waste time/effort and expense by setting anything up too early.

------
blahneverdies
I'm always curious about this, too. For anyone who's gone this route (as
described in saluki's response), how long have you been able to put off
business formation?

The concern I've always had is, what happens if you get some corporate
customers, and they ask "Who is Johnny Blades, and why is he billing us $99 a
month?"

For those who've encountered this situation (and aren't just speculating),
were there any problems?

~~~
saluki
Stripe lets you put your .com or business name in your cc bill description
that customers see on their bill, even if you aren't an llc or inc. You want
to put whatever the customer knows you as, to reduce them not recognizing the
charge.

~~~
blahneverdies
Interesting, I didn't know they permitted that. Thanks!

